# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Поделитесь пожалуйста правилами обмена из УПП в БухПредпр 3.0 ?

## oleygo

Доброго дня!

Не будет ли у кого возможности поделиться правилами обмена из УПП в БухПредпр 3.0 ?
УПП (1.3.115.2), БП (3.0.96.30)

из первого - во второе.

Видел по ссылке - https://infostart.ru/public/276090/

----------


## Nataha_ha_ha

> Доброго дня!
> 
> Не будет ли у кого возможности поделиться правилами обмена из УПП в БухПредпр 3.0 ?
> УПП (1.3.115.2), БП (3.0.96.30)
> 
> из первого - во второе.
> 
> Видел по ссылке - https://infostart.ru/public/276090/


Добрый день!
Хотела узнать, кто то поделился правилами обмена? Если да, то просьба поделиться со мной!!!
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Хотела узнать, кто то поделился правилами обмена? Если да, то просьба поделиться со мной!!!
> Заранее спасибо)


Есть только старые
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/41vn/hfx1MeoHZ

----------

Nataha_ha_ha (21.10.2021)

----------

